# Sunday's Show And Tell. ..5/1/16



## jd56 (May 1, 2016)

Sorry for the delay on this posting, I forgot what day it was.
Brooks would be disappointed in my tardiness.

Here it is May already. Yabadabdooo! 
Well everyone should have gotten all there recent swapmeet buys home by now, now let's see em, if you haven't posted them yet.

I did pick up a nice one a couple of weeks ago, and it finnaly arrived Friday.
1939 Colson Flyer...thanks G!
Need to find some decent rims and tires (maybe John's Royal Chain blackwalls for this one.

Picked a few smalls up at the Eden Swap yesterday, but, need to unpack em yet....just a couple of tires.
Schwinn Typhoon whitewalls and a pair of Carlisle Indian Heads Lightning Darts.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyHornet (May 1, 2016)

Got some wheels and put this one together.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 1, 2016)

Beautiful!!  Colson The color is still very rich.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 1, 2016)

DELTA DISEASE- 1st I got this late teens - mid 30's DELTA auto spotlight, looks like it was never used just needs a good cleaning.
A DELTA lantern brochure and a couple of nice chainguards i couldn't pass on


----------



## jungleterry (May 1, 2016)

I picked up a Donald Duck bike at ML and have cleaned  it up . Looking for grips but all else we are very happy with .


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2016)

It was a busy week! 52 Hornet, 60 Corvette 2 speed kick back, bench my friend made from 68 tailgate with 68 plate, spark plug display that turns, display of head badges , 1937 Glidacycle


----------



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2016)

Finally got my hands on this one from Bikeyard. I just started a new thread on it here.  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/37-westfield.90052/



 



 

And I almost made it through the entire swap in Eden without buying anything, until I picked up a paisley chainguard and a super nice Wald axle mount kickstand from Tony P. Couldn't pass up a good deal!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 1, 2016)

I picked up a Rollfast Ambassador missing some big stuff.."tank,light,chainguard"..Thats tape over the trim on the forks..


----------



## bikedudeomaha (May 1, 2016)

picked this whippet up yesterday, got her all cleaned up.


----------



## redline1968 (May 1, 2016)

Picked up a nice cal art painting...no bikes


----------



## 4scuda (May 1, 2016)

I picked up the "rusty gold" schwinn I started and sent it on its way. Most useful thing I bought was this vintage Potomac peddlers touring club jacket. Came in very handy as it was in the forties sometimes. Rocking the courderoy ( is that spelled right?)


----------



## JKT (May 1, 2016)

well this weeks pick up was sorta bike related.. I had to pass along a very well liked bike to help finance this engine to replace a blown up engine in my Bobcat 975 ... so this is a bittersweet find..


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 1, 2016)

A few more pieces for my 5 Bar.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 1, 2016)

i picked up this monark at memory lane .the red one .  from bicycle larry


----------



## Evans200 (May 1, 2016)

Deal just made, so bike not here yet. Bought from our thread originator jd56 in Virginia, this jewel will soon join my small collection here in Romeo, Michigan. A 1951 Columbia Goodyear HiWay Patrol. Nice OG bike, very anxious to get it, assemble it, and ride it!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2016)

Circumstance put me and @hellshotrods at small flea market in Torrance last Tuesday AM. Happened to be in need of a ball peen and found this one:



 

 

 #shopsmallornotatall


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2016)

It was raining all weekend. I just cleaned up bike room and drank beer.


----------



## Sped Man (May 1, 2016)

Love the bike room Charnleybob! How did you do it? You must be a happy, obviously not married


----------



## stoney (May 1, 2016)

That little Donald Duck sure cleaned up great. Little bugger is cute.


----------



## jkent (May 1, 2016)

would like to see more pictures of the girls Roadmaster.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 1, 2016)

TOC Cufflinks


----------



## Greg M (May 1, 2016)

Ooh, like the cuff links


----------



## oldfart36 (May 2, 2016)

These are what showed up at my place yesterday (Sunday) safe and sound. Been waiting to add them to my goodies.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 2, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Deal just made, so bike not here yet. Bought from our thread originator jd56 in Virginia, this jewel will soon join my small collection here in Romeo, Michigan. A 1951 Columbia Goodyear HiWay Patrol. Nice OG bike, very anxious to get it, assemble it, and ride it!View attachment 311367 View attachment 311368



 reel nice bike there evans 200 .jd has some reel nice bikes . looks like a good one . glade to see you got it .  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (May 2, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> View attachment 311701 View attachment 311700
> These are what showed up at my place yesterday (Sunday) safe and sound. Been waiting to add them to my goodies.



 o i like !!!! wow super nice .you can seed them my way!!!! ha ha love them . from bicycle larry


----------



## airflo11 (May 2, 2016)

Picked up this little gem a few hours away from the house. 65 Harley Pacer. Shouldn't take much to get runnin again.


----------



## jd56 (May 2, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Deal just made, so bike not here yet. Bought from our thread originator jd56 in Virginia, this jewel will soon join my small collection here in Romeo, Michigan. A 1951 Columbia Goodyear HiWay Patrol. Nice OG bike, very anxious to get it, assemble it, and ride it!View attachment 311367 View attachment 311368



Happy Birthday Al

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (May 2, 2016)

airflo11 said:


> View attachment 311711 View attachment 311710 Picked up this little gem a few hours away from the house. 65 Harley Pacer. Shouldn't take much to get runnin again.




That would make a really cool mini cafe racer.


----------



## jkent (May 2, 2016)

This is a Hummer but kind of the same Idea.


----------



## airflo11 (May 2, 2016)

jkent said:


> This is a Hummer but kind of the same Idea. View attachment 311734



Yup.  Same family of bikes. We have a 49 as well. Is that yours ?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 2, 2016)

Haven't been focused as much on bikes this season as I have been at work and soccer, but I did manage to find a few things...
40's Shelby for $100 that I know I could double my money on, a thick metal panther ornament (anybody seen this one?), a large fat tire jersey that does not fit me so ill display or sell, but couldn't pass it up at goodwill, and also scored some vintage bicycling cuff links with tie clip depicting a man and woman on a tandem (probably steer from the rear with the dude in the back).
Chris


----------



## jkent (May 2, 2016)

airflo11 said:


> Yup.  Same family of bikes. We have a 49 as well. Is that yours ?



No it's not mine. I had a 1950 Hummer a few years ago and wanted to make a mini cafe racer out of it. But I never got that far.
I got it running and a nieghbor seen me riding it and made me an offer I couldn't refuse. So away it went. Then a month later it was token from him.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 2, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> View attachment 311776 Haven't been focused as much on bikes this season as I have been at work and soccer, but I did manage to find a few things...
> 
> Chris




Your lack of focus is apparent in your pictures too...


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 2, 2016)

Yeah, that was the iPad and I don't know why that is...I'll go digital when it really matters in the for sale section.
Chris


----------



## slick (May 2, 2016)

I focussed just fine on that shelby. Im your huckleberry.....


----------



## nateyboy (May 2, 2016)

I picked up these Pace Makers over the weekend:


----------



## Boris (May 2, 2016)

nateyboy said:


> I picked up these Pace Makers over the weekend:
> View attachment 311884




I like this set more than if they did have matching paint. They play off each other really well! The fact that they both have Pace Maker badges and paint design pattern, makes them a set for me. You can really feel the history here. I LOVE this set!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Finally got my hands on this one from Bikeyard. I just started a new thread on it here.  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/37-westfield.90052/
> 
> View attachment 311288
> 
> View attachment 311290



I'm glad it made it! Happy to help it get there.


----------



## Evans200 (May 2, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Happy Birthday Al
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Hey, not til the 12th, but THANK YOU. Shopping the web tonite for some bike goodies!


----------



## bikeyard (May 2, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> View attachment 311776 Haven't been focused as much on bikes this season as I have been at work and soccer, but I did manage to find a few things...
> 40's Shelby for $100 that I know I could double my money on, a thick metal panther ornament (anybody seen this one?), a large fat tire jersey that does not fit me so ill display or sell, but couldn't pass it up at goodwill, and also scored some vintage bicycling cuff links with tie clip depicting a man and woman on a tandem (probably steer from the rear with the dude in the back).
> Chris
> 
> ...



That Shelby is worth at least nearly a grand at Copake:eek:


----------



## THE STIG (May 2, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> That Shelby is worth at least nearly a grand at Copake:eek:




Ebay too
PRE WAR TORRINGTON HANDLE BARS SHELBY AIRFLOW ORIGINAL LOOK !


----------



## bikewhorder (May 2, 2016)

I got a bag of white powder from Florida this past week.


----------



## slick (May 2, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> That Shelby is worth at least nearly a grand at Copake:eek:




Ya, no kidding. Shelby appears to be the new Schwinn. Too many people into Shelbys now. Maybe i better sell mine and collect Huffmans? Wait, that market was over inflated also in the past few years. Lol

All we have left is Rollfast. Those are still cheap right? Nobody wants a Rollfast. Lmao


----------



## bikeyard (May 3, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> Ebay too
> PRE WAR TORRINGTON HANDLE BARS SHELBY AIRFLOW ORIGINAL LOOK !



I have a feeling those bars came from the field at Copake


----------



## pedal_junky (May 3, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I got a bag of white powder from Florida this past week.
> 
> View attachment 312027



All the best stuff comes from Florida.


----------



## THE STIG (May 3, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> I have a feeling those bars came from the field at Copake




yup, prolly see'em there next year


----------

